# Mac Professional vs Yaxell Ran



## shanebarnett (Apr 24, 2017)

Hello all,
I have come seeking your experiences, advice and expertise.

I have used both brands of chef knives (8") breifly and found them both a pleasure to use over what I am using now. I am looking at purchasing an 8" chef or santoku.

I work in a professional kitchen and would say I am intermediate to advanced with my knife skills. I am also able to care for my own knives, though I am not an expert by any means, also I am left handed.

I am looking at these two knife brands because of the positive reviews I have read. Most of it says they are relatively easy to care for, good quality, retain an edge well and are durable enough to hold up in a kitchen.

So what would your preference be and why?

Thanks!


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I just bought a Mac santoku for my daughter. It arrived today. I went with Mac because they are good but also less expensive. I didn't want to commit to something that may not be to her long term taste or style as she grows as a cook. Which is not your specific problem. 

She's a little short and lacks power. These combine at the counter to complicate using larger knives. Although larger knives do have other advantages even for shorter people. 
She thought a santoku sounded like a good solution for her right now.


----------



## Pat Pat (Sep 26, 2017)

I prefer the 'Original' and the 'Superior' series over the 'Professional' series; I find them easier to sharpen and more nimble. Never used Yaxell so no comment on that.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

If you are in the states I would recommend the Kinehide PS60. I've been test driving a 240mm one for several months and it is a great performer . . . and the price is right!!! https://www.chefknivestogo.com/kapskn.html

Here is a used 210mm for a really good price - http://www.chefknivestogoforums.com/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=3013


----------



## galley swiller (May 29, 2013)

For a professional chef, between the Mac Professional and the Yaxell Ran, and if I were looking for a basic knife, it would not be either. I would instead choose the MAC BK-100, a "Chef Series" 10 inch blade.

The Yaxell Ran is a Damascus blade. If only because restoring the appearance is such Royal Pain in the (expletive deleted), I would never buy it. The Yaxell Mon is a three-layer knife, and much more honest in its use (as well as MUCH cheaper).

I also have a quandry about the core steel of both Yaxell line knives - VG-10. Yes, you can get the edge sharp and it will resist dulling. But, to get that sharp edge, you must carefully abrade down each succeeding bead as you progressively refine the polish of the edge. If you try to rush it by using a deburring felt cube, then the bead will snap off and take much of the most recent work you have done to sharpen the edge with it. If just for the relative ease in sharpening, I would choose Mac over Yaxell.

Except for the Mac MTH-80, the Mac Professional line uses Mac's "Original" steel - a proprietary steel used only by MAC and provided by Hitachi Steel. The same steel is used in Mac's "Chef" series. 

The Mac MBK-85 has a sintered-on bolster. The Mac BK-100 has no bolster. Both balance very near the heel.

Both the MBK-85 and the BK-100 are 2.5 mm thick. I have both a MBK-95 (the longer version of the MBK-85) and a BK-100. I can find no difference in the stiffness of each blade.

The MBK-85 has a slightly different blade profile compared to the BK-100. Your choice and call.

The MBK-85 is 8.5 inches long. The BK-100 is 9.69 inches long. Personally, I find I can get more done quicker with a longer blade.

The MBK-85 retails for $195 and the BK-100 retails for $135. 

My choice for my regular day-to-day knife is my Mac BK-100, even though I also have that MBK-95. (I also have a Mac Ultimate gyuto, but it's never used).

GS


----------



## galley swiller (May 29, 2013)

Whoops - double posting! My bad

GS


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Lots of knives in the price range to pick over the 2 you mentioned, if you look at very recent posts for starters.

Aside from that, MAC pro/mighty santoku on Amazon for $95. Might be a little heavier and take more effort to sharpen but better edge-holding, better grind I believe, as far as the weight it's a small knife anyway. Minor handle variations mean nothing to me, but you do hear some praise for the MAC's handle. My engineering sense knows the downward curve toward the back is the way to go.


----------

